# Tipping a Charter



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Okay, it's been a while since I payed for a charter and I need to know the skinny on appropriate % to tip a captain running a boat without a mate. In the past, I tipped the mate well based on performance with the premise that the tip was A) all his B)his primary income from each charter trip. I would tip 20% for darn good matesbut no less than 10%.

Anyone out there got any input? Appreciate it in advance.


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

I tip the same for a Capt running without a mate as I do a Captain with a mate. With a mate, the tip goes to the mate, without a mate, the fee plus the tip all go to the Capt. If the Capt does not work to find fish, the tip is lower, like your 10% figure. If the Capt works to find fish, even if no fish are found or caught, the tip is raised to the 20% bracket.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

15-20% + fish cleaning is customary for mates.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I understand people tip and stuff, but If I pay $600.00 bucks for 3-4 guys to go fish, thats what it costs. 

Thats their JOB, If you want a yard cut and I say 50 bucks when Im done you gonna tip me another 20 bucks for rolling the garbage can out of my way while Im being paid to cut grass.... I just dont get it. I definitely do not want to be forced to pay, if that happens Ill just go with friends, its a lot more fun and the fuel is paid and boat and fish are cleaned by us.

I mean Im paying for a service, if the boat has a hand then thats the responsibility of the Captain, I didnt hire him. I paid 600 smackers for enjoyment......Maybe Im wrong but I cant see it.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Paying for fish cleaning is pretty standard over there in Orange Beach but alot of places it isnt. I know I sure wish I could have charged for it working in Venice. Tip them well if they work hard and they will remember you! They also will remeber if you dont,I know one of the times that really sticks out in my mind is one day we crushed the fish and I cleaned 14 yellowfins and 8 dolphin and I got a $20 tip.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

> *Freespool (1/17/2010)*Paying for fish cleaning is pretty standard over there in Orange Beach but alot of places it isnt. I know I sure wish I could have charged for it working in Venice. Tip them well if they work hard and they will remember you! They also will remeber if you dont,I know one of the times that really sticks out in my mind is one day we crushed the fish and I cleaned 14 yellowfins and 8 dolphin and I got a $20 tip.


OUCH I bet that made you feel good. Did the Capt make it up to you? It happens from time to time. I always make sure my deckhand recieves what he deserves even if it comes out of my pocket. Everyone over here charges around .30 per whole weight pound for fish cleaning and packaging


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes the captain did me right. How do you like that 36 Cape? Ive been on a 31 and loved it. That 36 looks like a fine ride but Ive never seen one in person I dont think


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (1/17/2010)*I understand people tip and stuff, but If I pay $600.00 bucks for 3-4 guys to go fish, thats what it costs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




do you tip your waiter when you go out to eat??? Kinda the same concept


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

It's everything you could imagine and then some!! I love it! Cape Horns are without a doubt one of the strongest and most fishable center consoles on the market. It will handle heavy seas with no problem, actually it can probably handle alot more than my body can stand. Who did you work with over in Venice?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bohunter, the cost of the trip for the most part goes to the Capt, which he then breaks down to pay for fuel, tackle, etc, etc and the usually modest pay for the Mate. 

The mate WORKS FOR TIPS. If you don't tip him for doing a good job then he will have worked hardfor little pay. Most charters let you know up front that the mate works for tips. That is seperate from the charter cost. Like someone else said, do you tip a waiter? Or is the $2.40 she makes an hour good enough pay?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Freespool (1/17/2010)*Paying for fish cleaning is pretty standard over there in Orange Beach but alot of places it isnt. I know I sure wish I could have charged for it working in Venice. Tip them well if they work hard and they will remember you! They also will remeber if you dont,I know one of the times that really sticks out in my mind is one day we crushed the fish and I cleaned 14 yellowfins and 8 dolphin and I got a $20 tip.


 I feel you there brother. I have decked from Key West to Hawaii, and some of my most memorable day's are not the ones we killed a ton of fish. It's the ones where I worked my ass off only to be stiffed at the end of the day!:banghead

Nothing will demoralize a man more than putting ina solid 14-15 hour day for a 20 spot!!!!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (1/17/2010)*Bohunter, the cost of the trip for the most part goes to the Capt, which he then breaks down to pay for fuel, tackle, etc, etc and the usually modest pay for the Mate.
> 
> The mate WORKS FOR TIPS. If you don't tip him for doing a good job then he will have worked hardfor little pay. *Most charters let you know up front that the mate works for* *tips.* That is seperate from the charter cost. Like someone else said, do you tip a waiter? Or is the $2.40 she makes an hour good enough pay?


This tipping crap is getting out of hand. It's a way an employer can keep his cost down ie screw the employee. Yes I tip my server, and you can bet I've walked out leaving a penny (as no tip, I didn't forget) at times also for crappy service. I don't tip the owner for services. Now if a Charter Captain pays his crew well, then you won't pay that $600.00 or so, it now comes to $720 to $800.00 to include mates wages.

Years ago I delivered Pizza while being a house husband (taking care of mother in law). We were paid $5.00 a hour, .80 (for fuel)a run and tips. At that time gas was the same as today ($2.50 and up). A trip from the shop to my house is 15 miles round trip. You can bet your AZZ I remembered who tipped and who didn't. I tip my delivery man a minimum of what it would cost me if I got off my azz and picked it up plus some depending on length of delivery somewhere between $2.50 and $5.00 plus odd change. I've never been on a charter, but I'm sure these mates get a workout. I'd hate to work a trip and end up with $20.00:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Tuna Man (1/17/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (1/17/2010)*Bohunter, the cost of the trip for the most part goes to the Capt, which he then breaks down to pay for fuel, tackle, etc, etc and the usually modest pay for the Mate.
> ...


im with ya on that.. especially working at porkys pizza in cantonment.. sometimes i would have a 15 mile delivery to Barth or McDavid and get not even a penny.. and by God we all remembered who it was and also who tipped good


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (1/17/2010)*I understand people tip and stuff, but If I pay $600.00 bucks for 3-4 guys to go fish, thats what it costs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Okay, fair enough on the never screw the mate idea and that pizza delivery and waiting tables are low wage crap jobs that REALLY depend on tip. I especially like the input from Captains and mates. I EXPECT the Captain to work for my patronage and that means a serious effort to find and get on the fish. (Yes, sometimes they just aren't there or eating... that's fishing) I am not so certain a comparison to an Applebee's waiter and a charter Captain are fair though on several levels.



What I'm talking about is ~ $1200+ for a day plus fuel (12 hour trip)... I just wasn't sure if the protocol would differ with no mate and then fuel added in and all that. I guess I'll brake out my calculator and ATM card before I head out that day.



Thanks everyone for the input!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Mattatoar (1/17/2010)*I just wasn't sure if the protocol would differ with no mate and then fuel added in and all that. Thanks everyone for the input!


If you are on a charter with only a captain and no mate that means that the captain is pulling two jobs, captain and mate job. The captain not only has to show up and put you on the fish, now he has to ice the boat,load the boat, bait lines, tie leaders, wash the boat,clean the fish etc...I agree comparing captains and mates to waiters in applesbees is apples and oranges....Just my opinion:letsdrink


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Mattatoar (1/17/2010)*Okay, fair enough on the never screw the mate idea and that pizza delivery and waiting tables are low wage crap jobs that REALLY depend on tip. I especially like the input from Captains and mates. I EXPECT the Captain to work for my patronage and that means a serious effort to find and get on the fish. (Yes, sometimes they just aren't there or eating... that's fishing)* I am not so certain a comparison to an Applebee's waiter and a charter Captain are fair though on several levels.
> 
> *
> 
> ...




You paying for the food...the waiter takes the order, delivers order, picks order up and delivers it to your table, in the meantime keeping your drinks filled...tell the waiter next time you go he isnt a tip right out the gate and see how your service is...always tip your captain and mate becasue they work hard to make sure your happy and most will entertain you to make the trip enjoyable


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

It's just common courtesy. If you can't afford to tip, just explain that to the Captain before the tripand he'llwork it out with the deckie. Much better to do that than just stiff someone who has worked VERY hard all day to make sure you are happy and having a good time.Hell, I've had several trips where I wanted to tip the customersjust because they were so much fun!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

> *Mattatoar (1/17/2010)*Okay, fair enough on the never screw the mate idea and that pizza delivery and waiting tables are low wage crap jobs that REALLY depend on tip. I especially like the input from Captains and mates. I EXPECT the Captain to work for my patronage and that means a serious effort to find and get on the fish. (Yes, sometimes they just aren't there or eating... that's fishing) I am not so certain a comparison to an Applebee's waiter and a charter Captain are fair though on several levels.
> 
> What I'm talking about is ~ $1200+ for a day plus fuel (12 hour trip)... I just wasn't sure if the protocol would differ with no mate and then fuel added in and all that. I guess I'll brake out my calculator and ATM card before I head out that day.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the input!


Most all charters do not charge a flat rate and then add fuel on top of that. Everywhere around here fuel is included in the price. The only place that I know that adds the cost of fuel to the trip is Venice. This is because they mainly target tuna which can be very close in or very far out. It allows them to put you on the fish and not lose $$ if they have to do alot of running.


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

> *BOHUNTER1 (1/17/2010)*I understand people tip and stuff, but If I pay $600.00 bucks for 3-4 guys to go fish, thats what it costs.
> 
> Thats their JOB, If you want a yard cut and I say 50 bucks when Im done you gonna tip me another 20 bucks for rolling the garbage can out of my way while Im being paid to cut grass.... I just dont get it. I definitely do not want to be forced to pay, if that happens Ill just go with friends, its a lot more fun and the fuel is paid and boat and fish are cleaned by us.
> 
> I mean Im paying for a service, if the boat has a hand then thats the responsibility of the Captain, I didnt hire him. I paid 600 smackers for enjoyment......Maybe Im wrong but I cant see it.


I have to agree with bowhunter on this one. That's just part of it. If you don't get paid enough to do your job, then go get another job. I was on a charter about 4 years ago and it was supossed to be a "Good" trip. Well, we get to the dock that morning and the captain says that he didn't get his federal permit so we had to stay in state waters instead of going into federal waters but that we would still catch plenty of fish. I ended up with one mingo snapper...what;s up with that. I thought that we should get half of our money back but we didn't get it. Needless to say, the boat got $0.00 from me for the tip.

Also as far as a resturant. I do tip, but I don't tip very much. You can say that you're paying for the food, plus the tip for service. But if you look at the mark up on the food, it's rediculous! A glass of sweet tea costing $1.75...what is that, about a 1000% mark up? I tip on average 3-5%.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I guess I have a problem hiring someone for $600 bucks then paying the help! Im older now and know this prior because of traditional fishing boat habits. So if I go, I am prepared. When I first went it was a shock to be told this when we didnt bring funds to fish. So... Im more careful now as to what I get into. If I go with someone with a boat and split everything. I know my obligation for him having a boat and me going.I buy food and drinks, and most of all wash the guys ride when we get back in. Dont leave out with a wave bye. 

Im a good tipper with food cause I have 2-3 kids with me when we go out to eat and they leave a mess. Now if the waiter is terrible I still tip but I call over the manager and let them know about the tip and the service. Im not a jerk. I just didnt know and still wonder what is the traditional Tip.

My second trip booked 2 weeks in advance was as follows, bought goods the night before for 6 guys, food and drinks, some skin stuff and was ready to sain the gulf... couple took off work,one drove in and with just a few hrs sleep and we all met up at 5am. captain shows up later and then a crew of men show up and start to board the boat like we were just there for sight seeing..... The Captain then came to us and said He accidentally double booked..Sorry I can take you later in the month!!!!... well That will never happen again to me. Seems the group were his special clients.... Ive told hundreds about this Captains irresponsibility! So I have a bitter taste from just 2 trips. How much did that cost all of us! 

So I guess I just dont get it. But I expect it now and see no problem tipping .... But I dont go anymore so no big deal!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (1/17/2010)*I guess I have a problem hiring someone for $600 bucks then paying the help! Im older now and know this prior because of traditional fishing boat habits. So if I go, I am prepared. When I first went it was a shock to be told this when we didnt bring funds to fish. So... Im more careful now as to what I get into. If I go with someone with a boat and split everything. I know my obligation for him having a boat and me going.I buy food and drinks, and most of all wash the guys ride when we get back in. Dont leave out with a wave bye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But wont tip the deckhand for washing the boat that YOU fished on and clean fish and take care of YOU and have everything prepped for a days fishing.....and im sure that you wouldnt complain if the captain asked you to wash the boat when you got back or clean your own fish or get there a hour or 3 early to get the boat ready for YOU to fish on....your deckhand does all of that for YOU...but no need to tip him huh??


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Some of the charters, certainly not all, much as they charge ought to take care of all of it. Then there are some the deckhand doesn't get hardly anything except the tips. And he does the vast majority of the work. Yes the deckhand should be tipped. The Capt?? Not sure of that. I haven't chartered in probably 8 years. It was all I could do not to punch out said capt. Very bad experience. I wil probably never charter in Venice again because of that.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

For Bowhunter and his experiences. Having had such problems trying to charter in the past, I'm sure you'd understand when you can find a good captain and mate. And when you do find the captain that keeps you on fish all day, a mate that has everything ready when you show up, keeps bait on your rigs everytime you're ready to go down, coaches you on successfully bringing the targeted species to the boat, ices your catch, cleans it, and the boat, ready to go again the next day, you'll get it. But for those who think a captain or restaurant owner is getting over on them by what they charge, try finding one and ask him about the costs behind his operation. Try the restaurant running on a 4-6% profit margin. If you aren't smart enough to understand, that means $5,000 profit for every $100,000 in gross receipts. For the boat owner, he's paying a boat payment, insurance, marina fee, ice, bait, tackle, fuel, and mechanic fees. This is not pity for the owner, just reality. And as the old saying goes, "you get what you pay for", it still stands.

Chris


----------



## 50mullet (Sep 18, 2008)

just curious, has this always been the tradition? or didit just work towards that? is there a real issue among deckhands in general that they are REGULARLY gettin stiffed? some make the analogy to a restaurant worker. they get stiffed once in awhile by cheapskates even though they gave good service. that just happens. personnally i dont see why the capt cant just include the "tip" in the cost of the trip, ie pay the deckie what he's worth. if he's really good, he'll get real tips from the customers. seems to me that what some have said is some captains pay their hands good while others abuse their hands by not compensating them much if at all. so no industry standard like in restaurants? if thats so, then i can see why some dont have much respect for that type of captain. if he takes shortcuts with his hired help, what other shortcuts is he takin? just my unedumakated opinion. fwiw.

personally i think all tipping should be done away with. many have come to expect extra compensation for what they are (or should be) paid to do. if they do extra good, then the reward is keeping their job. if the owner gets more business because of conscientious employeees treatin the cust right, then the owner can give bonuses from time to time. if the employee is not treated right in terms of pay then he can seek another job. oh i forgot, jobs are hard to come by. so seems to me folks should just be happy they HAVE a job. i dont think any deckhand ever got into that line of work expecting to make a decent living. im sure some do. but seems to me the majority prolly dont. 

seems jc said it best "good for nothing servant, what you did is what you ought to have done". the jist being nothing extra should be expected. i know this wont fly because of imperfect human nature is to look out for oneself, so tipping is supposed to help insure that. 

that being said, if it is part of the system, i personally wont go against it. if iget good service , i will tip.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *redfishin'JR (1/17/2010)*
> 
> I have to agree with bowhunter on this one. That's just part of it. If you don't get paid enough to do your job, then go get another job. I was on a charter about 4 years ago and it was supossed to be a "Good" trip. Well, we get to the dock that morning and the captain says that he didn't get his federal permit so we had to stay in state waters instead of going into federal waters but that we would still catch plenty of fish. I ended up with one mingo snapper...what;s up with that. I thought that we should get half of our money back but we didn't get it. Needless to say, the boat got $0.00 from me for the tip.
> 
> Also as far as a resturant. I do tip, but I don't tip very much. You can say that you're paying for the food, plus the tip for service. But if you look at the mark up on the food, it's rediculous! A glass of sweet tea costing $1.75...what is that, about a 1000% mark up? I tip on average 3-5%.


regarding the first paragraph, I generally interviewed captains via email or on the phone prior to scheduling a charter back when I paid for charters more frequently. I understand your frustration, but you must exercise due diligence prior to handing someone cash for a product or service. If the captain told you that you would be fishing federal waters when you scheduled the charter and then went back on that the day of the charter, then I probably would have demanded a refund prior to getting on the boat rather than stiffing the mate. 

Regarding the second paragraph. Stay at home and drink your cheap sweet tea on your front porchif you are going to tip 3-5% at a restaurant. The overhead involved with running a restaurant (rent, utilities, landscaping, cleaning crews, paying dish washer, hostesses, managers, etc.) necessitates that the priceof food and beverage be significantly higher than what you find in a grocery store. Guess what though? You didn't have to go to the grocery store or cook the food or make the tea or pour the tea for that matter. All you have to do is sit there, enjoy the atmosphere, and get fat while a server attends to your dining needs. As someone mentioned the profit margin most restaurants have isn't huge. It's a tough industry in which to make money. If everyone tipped as you do, then no one would opt to work as a server or bartender, and you would have no choice but to sip your sweet tea at home instead of being 'waited on' at a restaurant.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Tips is what deckhands live on. Im not sure of the precentage but thats thier living. A good Capn that appreciates his hand will cover the tip if not paid by the customers & you can Guarantee next trip, They will pay more. Deck hands do a lot of free work on the boat when not on trips. Waiters, Barbers, Deckhands, Anyone that goes beyond their job to help deserves gratuitys. Unless thier paid to do that. Always figure a tip into fishing charters. Ask is it in the fee. Tip anyway. Ive been helped at convenience stores & tipped. Its a way of Personelysaying thanks. I as a Mechanic get tips on occaision. Gladly take it. Buying Beer or other things are tips as well. I couldnt understand anyone having a problem tipping for good service.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I pay my deckhand 100 bucks a day. He usually does pretty good on tips also.


----------



## iswim2fish (Jan 14, 2010)

mr pink said it all in reservoir dogs.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *iswim2fish (1/18/2010)*mr pink said it all in reservoir dogs.


 please explain?


----------



## iswim2fish (Jan 14, 2010)

if your not familiar with reservoir dogs please see this movie! in the movie they were talking about a waitress and how much 2 tip the overall point is that it was a way for resturaunt owners 2 b cheap it is my job as a patron 2 pay your fees if i deem them fair for food. you pay your wait staff 2 bring me my food wich i will pay for and if i deem the waiter or waitresses eximplary then i may leave a tip however they are not on my payroll! it should be our option as patrons of any business 2 tip or not however it has become required and i just dont feel that it is right. you pay your employees and i will pay you 2 take me fishin.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

The state of Fla allows it for bar tenders , Waiters etc. They dont even get minimum wage which sucks. SoI feel they, Unless thierservice waiting stinks they deserve something. They are working. I'm not sure how that works with deckhands & the state. I wll check out the movie, Can yourent it?


----------



## iswim2fish (Jan 14, 2010)

yes king crab i sell dvd's at t & w flea market come see me next saturday and pay full price (6.00 i think) and bring it back sunday and i will refund all but 1.00 or bring it back the following week and it'll be 2.00 were at table 215. in fact anyone from pff just mention it and ill take real good care of you.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have been on 10 different charter trips andI always tip. If you can't afford to tip in an environment where it is customary to tip then stay home. I delivered pizzas while in college so I know what it's like working for tips. If you are looking to save some money feel free to negotiate with the Captain. Offer to pay cash- this will save him some money which he may pass on to you in the form of a discounted rate. If you are on a head boat tip the deckie a bit in advance. You may find yourself fishing the best spot on the boat or getting the best baits. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Charter fishing is merely another type of service. Tipping is customary and the amount should depend on the quality of service not the amount of fish caught. Just because it costs more than eating dinner out doesn't mean you shouldn't tip. If you don't want to tip because of the initial cost then in my opinion you shouldn't go. My .02.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I too believe tipping has gotten out of control in America, but...



I have worked at restaurants all through college and if you do not tip your waiter at least 15% your a jerk. Some do not deserve it, but 15% is really the minimum. Here is the thing, often times a waiter HAS to also give the bartender 1-4%, the busser 1-3%, hostess a %, food runner 1%, etc. I have been stiffed many times and I have been tipped >5% many times and guess what, I just paid money to wait on you. If you have a $100 meal a waiter will tip out on average 4% to others in the restaurant to make sure your service is right, so if you stiff the waiter he will actually of had to PAY to serve you, think about that. I did all the time, very difficult job that a cheap @55 makes worse. 



I have not been with enough mates who act like they are working for tips, rather most mates just expect the money at the end. It is a hard job, but if you want tips you should act like your working for them. Also, I do think upon booking a charter it should be made crystal clear what the mate makes and/ or what people should tip. 



Charter captains can say what they want, but I think if your paying over $1000 dollars for a trip everything should be included up front except for real tips, as in if the day was really great and someone wants to give extra. Also, for mates to make most their money from cleaning fish is ridiculous. Extra money from cleaning is great and to charge for it is fine, but to work 8 hours and then make your money off of the last hour of work is insane personally.



The service industry is flawed in many ways, but there is enough variety to usually get what you want and what you pay for. So choose wisely and if you do not like how one does it, pay what you owe and do not come back, but do not stiff the people who worked for their money because you do not like how the system works.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *baldona523 (1/20/2010)* and I have been tipped >5% many times



Been tipped greater than 5% many times? I sure as hell would hope so!


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (1/17/2010)* I definitely do not want to be forced to pay, if that happens Ill just go with friends, its a lot more fun and the fuel is paid and boat and fish are cleaned by us.
> 
> I mean Im paying for a service, if the boat has a hand then thats the responsibility of the Captain, I didnt hire him. I paid 600 smackers for enjoyment......Maybe Im wrong but I cant see it.


Your mentality is extremely flawed. Also, if you think you and your "friends" (most likely weekend warriors) can consistently go out and catch more fish in an area than a local guide? You are extremely mistaken.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BACKGROUND: white" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">


> *tunapopper (1/17/2010)*Bohunter, the cost of the trip for the most part goes to the Capt, which he then breaks down to pay for fuel, tackle, etc, etc and the usually modest pay for the Mate. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">The mate WORKS FOR TIPS. If you don't tip him for doing a good job then he will have worked hardfor little pay. Most charters let you know up front that the mate works for tips. That is seperate from the charter cost. Like someone else said, do you tip a waiter? Or is the $2.40 she makes an hour good enough pay?



Bingo. The overhead for a captain can be immense. Boat note, truck note, tackle expenses, slip fees, fishing permits, insurance, fuel (sometimes), food/drinks (sometimes), etc.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">


> *Mattatoar (1/17/2010)*
> 
> What I'm talking about is ~ $1200+ for a day plus fuel (12 hour trip)... I just wasn't sure if the protocol would differ with no mate and then fuel added in and all that. I guess I'll brake out my calculator and ATM card before I head out that day.


For many captains, their overhead may run $3000-5000 a month, so that little $1200 you're paying? He'll never see a dime of that money, at least until he runs around 5 trips that month. Hence, why the deckie works for tips.



> *ADRENALINE (1/17/2010)* If you can't afford to tip, just explain that to the Captain before the tripand he'llwork it out with the deckie.


I disagree. If you can't afford to tip (and this also applies to eating out), then you REALISTICALLY can't afford the trip, and should consider saving your money or spending it more wisely. Don't try to cut corners, (you cheap bastard), oftentimes with a charter, you get what you pay for...



> *redfishin'JR (1/17/2010)* But if you look at the mark up on the food, it's rediculous! A glass of sweet tea costing $1.75...what is that, about a 1000% mark up? I tip on average 3-5%.


If you're so familiar with how a restaurant is run, and you don't like the markup, then stay your cheap ass at home. Keep in mind, you're probably eating out because of the convenience factor. Maybe you've had a long day and just don't feel like cooking or don't feel like going to the grocery store. So you choose to eat out. If you can't afford to tip, then you can't afford to eat out. 3-5% tip? You are trailor trash. I bet you're the kind of person that goes to a restaurant and the service is great, the food is great, and you still try to find some reason to complain so that you can get a free meal out of it and embarrass your server in front of other tables and his/her manager. I've seen your kind before.


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Okay... I did my trip and I tipped despite an abysmal result (gauging by the fish box)... I tipped because I believed the Captain made a serious effort even though it was just "one of those days" where the fish were not cooperating. I payed ALOT (IMHO) and the fuel bill was approaching double what we were expecting... so it essentially cost $1000 each for 3 people to boat two 40 pound YFT in 12 hours.



To keep from straying off topic... I seriously think a Captain without a mate should gauge his charter fee to NOT expect a tip... his reputation will suffer or thrive based upon service (aka effort/skill demonstrated) and results (sometimes totally beyond the best of the best's control)... so! He should work hard for NO TIP as it is his boat/company/living and his reputation is everything and that's what keeps the note on the boat payed every month and puts grits on the table.



I really like the responses I got here and sincerely appreciate the opinions... Mr Pink ? What a great reference! Be sure to tell about the movie's explanation of Madonna and "Like a Virgin" explained by Mr. Pink next time.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Mr. Pink on Tipping...(PG-13)


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

I always tip well for good service, when i get bad service i dont tip as much but i still tip.

I usually dont get a bunch of tips durring the year maybe three or four. First mates have to earn there tips by being friendly, talkative, and overall making sure there fishing experence is the best that it can be. There are boats that include tip and fish cleaning in the price, I dont care for this, I believe the mate must earn a good tip and that if he doesnt perform great that day then not to expect much of a tip. When people ask me what to tip the deckhand I usually tell them its up to them thatdeckhands arekind of like a waiter at a restaurant and a %15 tip isnt unusual for them to get, but really its up to the customer. My mates do well.

I believe that if it wasn't for tips most deckhands would show up but preformance would be lacking expecally after 50 or 60 days straight without a day off. So just fire them and get another one, yea right, what you would have is an inexperenced crew shortly thereafter and the charters would just suck. Also GOD forbid you actually have an emergency at sea who would you want saving your familys life an old salt that has logged over 1000 days at sea or a green horn thats working for minimum wage and been on a charter boat less than a month?

First mates are professional fishermen and you would have to pay them from 20 to 40 thousand a year to have them work for you on a boat. This cost would be added on to the charter without tipping, so really your going to pay for it one way or the other.


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">


> *redfishin'JR (1/17/2010)* But if you look at the mark up on the food, it's rediculous! A glass of sweet tea costing $1.75...what is that, about a 1000% mark up? I tip on average 3-5%.


If you're so familiar with how a restaurant is run, and you don't like the markup, then stay your cheap ass at home. Keep in mind, you're probably eating out because of the convenience factor. Maybe you've had a long day and just don't feel like cooking or don't feel like going to the grocery store. So you choose to eat out. If you can't afford to tip, then you can't afford to eat out. 3-5% tip? You are trailor trash. I bet you're the kind of person that goes to a restaurant and the service is great, the food is great, and you still try to find some reason to complain so that you can get a free meal out of it and embarrass your server in front of other tables and his/her manager. I've seen your kind before.[/quote]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">You say that if I can't afford to tip, to keep myself at home. The way I see it is, if you can't earn a living doing your job, find another job. I used to work at Delchamps right after high school. Well, guess what? It wasn't paying the bills so I had to look for something better. BTW, I've never complained about a meal to a manager. There has been numerous times when I could have and probably should have, but I didn't. Bottom line, It's not my job to pay your bills. I work for my money so you should work for your money.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Im glad someone brought up this subject. Back when things were getting started in my charter career, a little success went a long way with some customers and the deckhand would make out great. Other times we would score big, and the deckhand would get the shaft. Point is... if the customer doesn't know the protocol or custom, he thinks the deckhand is just part of the deal and they do or do not tip. We have always had the best and most experienced deckhands we could find. Picture this. You go to a restaurant and the chef cooks you an excellent meal. The service is good. You tip 10 percent. Fine... understood. There is no way the waiter or tress could improve on the service. Then... get on the charter boat. There is a guy who poses as deckhand and he can't tie a knot that will hold. He doesnt rig the rods with the correct tackle and he doesnt offer any suggestions for catching more or bigger fish. You catch a few fish... no prizes but a you got some to take home. That guy was worth what ever you decided to give him. Entering the scene now... is a 6-8 year veteran. He has worked the deck since he was 15. The knows rigging. He knows what to do if he sees a cobia. He is ready with a rod with a sabiki if you see a school of bait on the way out. He maintains a badass bunch of trolling lures. He can rig a ballyhoo, mullet, or cigar minnow to troll. He has spent lots of time learning to boat big fish and knows how to manage anglers and keep them from making fatal fish losing mistakes.... how much more is that guy worth? 

As a captain that does not work by himself, I refuse tips unless the customer insists... this is for you ... and most of the time I still give it to the deckhand. But... If I went on one of the very capable inshore operations that are run by the captain, I would tip.... as a courtesy. Not an obligation. If I experienced a high degree of BS, I would lower the tip... If the effort was there and the fish were not... I would tip well. Sometimes we know people are not going to tip. Sometimes the deck hand wants to slack on these people... I do not allow it... I just respect their judgement not to go out of their way for these people.I will let you fellows chew on this and I will look for replys... Im late replying... but really, I would like to hear from some other charter captains on this... and thanks for your .02 Litecatch. 

With service... its just like business .. honesty is the best policy!

www.aquaventurecharters.com 

Capt. Jim Stone


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Ben, I just read your comments. Ditto on the safety factors.... There have been some serious and some semi-serious issues that have come up over the years. And the semi-serious problems are solved before I hear about them, the truly serious problems (the oh-shit ones) could be uncovered by either of us... but the deckhand/mate that doesnt recognise either is the one that doesnt need to be there. Best Regards....


----------

